# a nivel usuario



## Carmencita

Hola a todos!

Cómo pondríais en un currículum en francés "conocimientos de informática a nivel de usuario"??

Salu2 y gracias!


----------



## beri

Connaissances informatique : de base
?


----------



## valerie

Par exemple: 

Connaissance informatiques: Excel, Word et SAP comme utilisateur


----------



## ladymarione

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!

¿Cómo se traduciría al francés "nivel usuario"?
Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

"au niveau utilisateur"  peut-être...


----------



## Yolita

"usager" ¿?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yolita said:


> "usager" ¿?


 
Sí, si es una persona que utiliza un bien o un servicio                            (sin ser el propietario) *de manera habitual*.
Por ejemplo: _les usagers des transports en commun_.

Si es un uso puntual, sería "utilisateur". 
Si es un bien de consumo, sería "consommateur"

(según las normas de marketing).


----------



## Choni

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
s'il vous plaît, comment peux-je traduire "manejo a nivel de usuario" dans un contexte d'informatique. Le "manejo" fait reference à un programme de gestion.
"usage a niveau utilisateur"?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Emploi au niveau utilisateur ?

Emploi ou Mode d'emploi ? No sé si me resulta lo bastante claro la palabra  "manejo" aquí , tampoco está muy claro lo que es "nivel de usuario" (¿se opone a nivel de experto? ¿nivel profesional?). A ver si puedes explicarte algo más.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Dans le modèle client-serveur l'on _utilise_ des logiciels   ou l'on _exécute des commandes_ ou l'on a _accès aux systèmes_ _informatiques_ _*du côté*_ _client _/_ client utilisateur_ / _utilisateur_.


----------



## galizano

Dans un contexte informatique, il se pourrait bien que "manejo" puisse se traduire par "gestionnaire" ou "gestion" comme il existe le gestionnaire des tâches par exemple. Manejo, se dit aussi dans le sens de gestion comme "manejo del dolor", "manejo del estrés". Ce n'est qu'une modeste participation; puisse- t-elle mettre quelqu'un sur la bonne voie.


----------



## Pohana

galizano said:


> ..."manejo" puisse se traduire par "gestionnaire" ou "gestion" ...



Hélas non, Galizano, le termes dans l'informatique sont bien précis, et _gestion_ c'est la _administración_, _Gestion de Projets_ par exemple, c'est la _Administración de Proyectos_  Manejar una aplicación, c'est l'utiliser.


----------



## ingempo

Je suis d'accord avec Pohana, je traduirais ce comme "maniement à niveau d'utilisateur"


----------



## Pohana

ingempo said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Pohana, je traduirais ce comme "maniement à niveau d'utilisateur"



Bonsoir ingempo :

Bienvenue au forum.

En fait c'est la première fois que je lis _maniement_ au lieu de _gestion_ ; en fait il y a quelques références dans la Web à _maniement de systèmes_ (par gestion de systèmes), ce qui ne va pas c'est *au niveau*, car on parle toujours _*du côté*_ .


----------



## Choni

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Oui, je crois que "manejo" pourrait se traduire par "utlisation", car ici, "manejar" quelque chose veut dire la savoir utiliser. D'autre part, "a nivel de usuario" veut dire que le logiciel, par example, peut être utilisé par un utilisateur qui n'a pas de connaissances techniques, qui n'est pas un professionnel. C'est une expression qu'on utilise dans des textes techniques de gestion de logiciels. 
Donc, pourrait-il se traduire par: "Utilisation du côté utilisateur"??
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pohana

On parle de _l'utilisation du système/logiciel  ou de l'outil du côté utilisateur/client/client utilisateur_. Il en va de même pour l'architecture ou modèle Web, mais on ne parle que _du côté utilisateur _(car il n'y a pas de clients dans cette architecture).


----------



## Marie3933

_"Manejo a nivel usuario"_: je rencontre souvent cette phrase dans des C.V. espagnols,  dans la rubrique "divers/otros méritos".
  Dans ce contexte, l’auteur de la phrase veut invariablement dire qu’il connaît et sait utiliser les logiciels (= _programas_) X, Y, Z, mais son niveau de compétence est celui d’un utilisateur qui se débrouille et non celui d’un professionnel de l’informatique.

D’habitude, je traduis par « connaissance du logiciel X (niveau utilisateur) ».
  S’il s’agissait de la connaissance d’une langue étrangère, on préciserait par exemple "niveau débutant"... ou "TB / B"…
  (au lieu de _connaissance_, on pourrait mettre _expérience_, voire _pratique_.)

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas compris le contexte de Choni
... et je vais peut-être devoir effacer ce message !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Moi non plus je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre ton contexte, Choni. 
Mais s'il s'agit de dire qu'on sait utiliser le logiciel de gestion X, eh bien, on peut le dire ainsi : « Utilisation courante du logiciel X » (à opposer à l'utilisateur averti ou expert).
Désolée si je suis à côté de la plaque !


----------



## Pohana

Vous avez bien raison Marie et Karine. Là j'ai assumé qu'il s'agissait d'un texte technique, mais il se peut qu'il s'agisse d'un CV, et donc on parle du point de vue des utilisateurs...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¿No sería más sencillo indicar sin más "c*onnaissances* *et pratiques de* *base en* (informatique de ...)"?


----------



## Choni

Excusez-moi, je crains que je n'ai pas bien expliqué le contexte où je trouve souvent cette expression. Il s'agit d'un texte technique (informatique), c'est un manual d'usage d'un système de gestion commerciale (un logiciel). Ce système peut être utilisé par tout le monde, même si l'on n'a pas des connaissances techniques. La phrase complète est: Les objectivs du cours sont: 1) maîtriser les concepts de l'application, 2) Manejo a nivel de usuario. En anglais, par example, on parle de "user-level management" et en espagnol il est aussi très normal de trouver cette expression dans un contexte d'informatique.
On peut aussi la trouver dans un CV, mais ici ce n'es pas le cas.
Merci de votre aide.


----------

